# UTV choices



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

So, I have been researching my options for a side by side. With the budget I have in mind my choices are going to be a used Rhino or Prowler. I want a UTV for trails, mud, hunting, beach riding etc with and without the family. What do you guys think about these two machines? Which would you choose based on functionality, they both look good to me. I know the Prowler is a little bigger than the Rhino, but I don't see myself riding on tight 4 wheeler trails that often, so that isn't important to me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've always like the fact that the prowler has Detriot Locker.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I've always like the fact that the prowler has Detriot Locker.


I did not know that... I would think that would be a plus


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i like the rhino but it is a pain in the as$ to get mud off after riding bc of all the little holes in the place and mud gets around them


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

my experiences with rhinos have ALWAYS been negative...
unless you plan on doing this with it: http://www.rhino-riders.com/files/yamaha-rhino.jpg , don't get one


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ WOW!!!


----------

